# live sand bubbles



## Rogergolf66 (Dec 24, 2006)

What are these bubble if so good bad?


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

Its your bacteria working to break down the depris. its the end product. What it will do is sep out and float to the top. Or when you put your sand in air bubbles got trapped under the sand bed.


----------



## Rogergolf66 (Dec 24, 2006)

It is not air the sand went in year plus ago and I have never noticed it. Is this good and why did it take so long? it that the final stage to remove the nitrates?

Roger


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

Rogergolf66 said:


> It is not air the sand went in year plus ago and I have never noticed it. Is this good and why did it take so long? it that the final stage to remove the nitrates?
> 
> Roger


I would say so, mine didnt take that long. I say it took about 2 months then I noticed air bubbles coming from the sand bed.


----------



## Rogergolf66 (Dec 24, 2006)

should I wait for them to rise up on there own? I have heard of people using a small powerhead to disturble the sand.

Thanks
Roger


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

What I did is stuck my finger down there and stirred it up a bt to release them.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

My understanding is to slowly turn the sand over by hand every other week. You could build up a large pocket of gases and a wrasse or other digging fish could disturb it if allowed to build up.


----------

